# First Build - How does it look?



## McJake (Mar 3, 2010)

This is my first ever build and I am trying to keep it under $1000.. I will be using it for some gaming (Team Fortress 2 mainly) and graphic designing.

CPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215

Mobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128405

HDD:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

OS:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145260

Graphics Card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150448

CD/DVD Burner:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289

Case/PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.349082

In my opinion that case and PS will look pretty BA..

So is everything compatible, how will it run, do I need anything else, etc..


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

I do not recommend that case/psu combo.
The case is fine but the PSU is horrilbe.
You will run into problems trying to run all of your parts on a 550w not high quality PSU.

Buy the case and PSU seperatly, that is a fantastic case. I own the cm storm sniper case.

As for the psu I would recommend one of these.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...42557&Description=corsair psu&name=601 - 700W

80+ bronze certified is more efficient then just an 80+ certified psu, however it will cost more. The efficiency is rated in percent% up to 100%. No psu is 100% efficient. Gold rated ones are 90% efficient about.


Other than that you are all good! =]


----------



## McJake (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn, I really wasn't hoping to spend that much on a PSU.. Well, I suppose it is for the best. 

I'll probably get this one than:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9005&cm_re=corsair_psu-_-17-139-005-_-Product

And also, do you know a cheaper place to get the case by itself? Because getting the case and that PSU brings me up to $968, which is under my budget but is a lot more (for me at least) than around $900,


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

If you really don't want to spend that much, you could switch to AMD - could save a bit, and your performance would not be hindered very much at all:
AMD Phenom II X4 965
GIGABYTE GA-770TA-UD3


----------



## McJake (Mar 3, 2010)

3.4GHz is actually more than what the i5 "Turbo Boost" goes to.

Only problem is, the mobo you provided doesn't support Crossfirex which is important isn't it?

Also, with that AMD CPU how high could I OC it to with the provided fans/cooling that I have?


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

The PSU is the most important part of a system if you think about it.
It is literally connected to EVERYTHING in one way or another because they all require power.

If you buy a cheap PSU an it fails, it can take out a number of different things, if not the entire system.
Unfortunately I do not know where to get that case for cheaper or a case of equal comparison. I will ask the other members here if they have any options for a case of equal comparison and for a cheaper price.


----------



## McJake (Mar 3, 2010)

crucial09 said:


> The PSU is the most important part of a system if you think about it.
> It is literally connected to EVERYTHING in one way or another because they all require power.
> 
> If you buy a cheap PSU an it fails, it can take out a number of different things, if not the entire system.
> Unfortunately I do not know where to get that case for cheaper or a case of equal comparison. I will ask the other members here if they have any options for a case of equal comparison and for a cheaper price.


Yeah I know what you mean, so would the "lesser" one that I picked from the ones you provided be fine?


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

McJake said:


> 3.4GHz is actually more than what the i5 "Turbo Boost" goes to.
> 
> Only problem is, the mobo you provided doesn't support Crossfirex which is important isn't it?
> 
> Also, with that AMD CPU how high could I OC it to with the provided fans/cooling that I have?


Crossfire is only important if you actually plan to use more than one graphics card. The CPU I listed can actually be overclocked more than you think, the world record for overclocking was achieved with the new AMD chips, granted they used liquid helium, but still, you get my point - you are definately going to need an aftermarket cooler if you plan on overclocking, the ones that come with the processors are junk. I recommend this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...103065&cm_re=hyper_212-_-35-103-065-_-Product


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes Corsair is a very trust worthy brand. 80% efficiency of the lesser PSU is still very good.

If you want to go the AMD way you may save money.

Crossfirex is support for two or more video cards, also called SLI.
If you plan on using one video card this will not be a problem.

As for overclocking, all chips are different. I would suggest doing a review of the processor and its over clocking capabilities on Google.


----------



## McJake (Mar 3, 2010)

How will that AMD CPU compare to the i5?

Also, is OC'ing really worth it, considering that the CPU isn't slow in the first place and the fan costs an extra $40 or so..


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Depends on what you are doing.
If you have a 3.2ghz quad core cpu, and you play games, it will be fine. Gaming is mostly graphic card dependent now days. No application can even use all four cores.

If you are doing high end video editing and rendering then it will make a difference because that is cpu/ram dependent.

For an average user who wants a speedy system and gaming capability, cpu of 3.2ghz does not make much of a noticeable difference.
Overclocking shortens the life of your cpu also, say from 15 years to 10 years or so.

If you want to save money then build a list of parts for the AMD option and compare it to your current build.. A 3.4ghz cpu will not require an OC. The overclocking is more for enthusiasts who want the most out of there system.

What will you be using this system for?


----------



## McJake (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll mainly be using it for web browsing, mild gaming (Team Fortress 2 mainly), graphic design (Photoshop, Illustrator, etc..), and that's about it.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

You should have no need to overclock no matter if you choose your core i5 option, or it you use the AMD option suggested guitarzann.

The graphic card and PSU will be compatible with both intel and amd.


----------



## McJake (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, cool. And how well will it run everything? Like will TF2 or Photoshop lag a little, or none at all?


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a core i7 870 which can turbo boost to 3.6ghz, normally 3.2ghz though.
I use Photoshop CS4 and it runs easy.
I play Crysis, however I have a gtx 285 graphic card which is powerful, and it plays Crysis very well.

That system should run the game and photoshop very well. Lag may be from your hard drive as that is the slowest part of most systems now days, including mine.

Your Team Fortress 2 game may lag from your internet connection depending on its speed but it will not be because your cpu or graphic card that is for sure.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

This was suggested by Stu_computer;

"doesn't matter much where he orders it from the shipping costs will generally balance it out to about $100. A better alternative is to have Walmart drop ship it to the local store that way if there is a problem with it he doesn't have to worry about return shipping costs etc...

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coolermast...i_sku=12017715 "


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

My friend has a 5750 with a Phenom II 945 and he can play TF2 no prob, everything on high at 1920x1080.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

You should be fine with an AMD system like that.
If you want, build a list of parts as you did before and we will check if there is any problem with compatibility.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The i7 system is considerably faster in Photoshop, and faster for gaming > http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2009-desktop-cpu-charts-update-1/compare,1387.html?prod[2883]=on&prod[2780]=on&prod[2608]=on

While the Phenom II is a decent Budget CPU it will not carry as far into the future as the i7.
The boards and ram prices are so all your saving is on the CPU.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wrench97, that link leads to a page with no information on it.

He has a core i5 system built, highest of the i5 available in the new i5/i7 lynnfield family.


----------



## McJake (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok so here are the two builds,

Intel:

Same as posted above, but with this PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

and the case may vary.

AMD:

Same as Intel *except* for:

CPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727

Mobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=

And the Corsair PSU listed above.

So for price v.s. performance how do they look.

Side note: I'm not looking to get an i7 now, I think it would be overkill for my uses. And would it be a good idea to use parts from my current computer? I did not build it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That is a decent board as long as you're not pounding high end games for hours on end or overclocking, the chipset cooling on the board is designed for normal use it a good work horse at stock speeds. For overclocking and heavy gaming the 790XT or XTA is a better choice. 

Personally I think the i5 750 is the better build if the extra cost is worth it to you.


----------



## McJake (Mar 3, 2010)

I think I'm gonna go the AMD route..

I'll post up my complete build once I figure out the mobo and case..

Which mobo would be best (if any) out of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131402

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128416

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131402

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128427

And is this case good?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

***Actually I checked the prices and Intel might be cheaper based on what mobo I choose, can anyone suggest a good (fairly cheap <$120) Intel mobo?


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=
This one has USB 3.0 so it will be more future proof.



This one has usb 3.0 also with the addition of sata 3gb/s and 6 gb/s.
More future proofing.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=


The other two are great boards but don't include usb 3.0 or sata 6gb/s
Your call. In my opinion go with the future proofing board, the second one listed, because it isn't much more either.


----------



## McJake (Mar 3, 2010)

crucial09 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=
> This one has USB 3.0 so it will be more future proof.
> 
> 
> ...


What about the Intel route, is there cheaper mobo's for Intel w/ the same features? Also, is the CPU I'm getting faster than the i5?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The XTA UD4 would be my choice.

The Cooler Master case is a very good case for the price plenty of room and solid.

The 965 and the i5 750 are very close with the 965 a little faster for gaming, the i5 750 faster for video/image editing/rendering.


----------



## McJake (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, yeah I'll go AMD..

Umm would I have to get this HDD:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533

Instead of this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

for the 6.0gb/s?

Also what is the difference between the 3.0 and 6.0?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I not all that excited about the 6gig spec the drives in actual use the 3.0 drives don't get to 3gig, and from what I've seen other then benchmark software the 6gig drives don't run any faster yet, so I would stick with the 3.0 drive.

The difference in the spec is to allow for a faster transfer rate but the spec is new and still developing.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

I can only see 6gb/s being used to its full potential if your purchase a top quality SSD hard drive.
They are very expensive though.

But you will be more future proof when those expensive SSD prices drop.


----------



## McJake (Mar 3, 2010)

So here is the (possibly?) final build!

CPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727

Mobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=

HDD:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=

Memory:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145260

GFX Card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150448

OS:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754

PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9005&cm_re=corsair_psu-_-17-139-005-_-Product

Case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068

DVD Burner:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289

Total: 
*$959*

I think I'm really gonna like this computer, it's my first build so hopefully all goes well in that aspect. I'm wondering if I should get new speakers (mine are like from 2000 or earlier)..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The hard drive link the same as the motherboard, but either one WD Black drives will serve you well, as will the rest of the PC.

Looks good push the buy button.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Buy this hard drive. It is the link in your original post. It is a very nice hard drive, good quality. It is a WD black caviar. 1tb 32mb cache, 7200rpm.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=


----------



## McJake (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys! I'll try to post pictures when I get it assembled.

And yeah that was the HDD I was talking about.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics and hope you get it running easy.


----------

